

Ask HN: Would you consider this productive? - desushil

It was just recently that I found about desktime.com. And I was wondering..<p>Would you consider spending time on HN, CouchSurfing or similar sites productive? I understand that from a boss's perspective, of course not! But, in the long run, and for your own personal growth, it of course is productive. You are learning something most of the time. May be something that one learns here won't be useful right now, but it does have some impact that changes how you act or think later when it comes to using it directly or indirectly.<p>So, I know that it doesn't counts much to be serious enough. But, would you mark HN or CouchSurfing or similar sites to be productive sites, for your own-self and your growth?<p>What similar productive/may-be-productive-later sites do you know? ;)
======
goldfeld
The way I orient my use of Hacker News, is I read and then save all that
sparks a curiosity or idea in my mind, then as other similar or related
articles show up I group them into topics for rereading and researching with
the goal of writing my own article about it--often by making connections
bringing different ideas together.

------
imdavis
Quora would also be up that valley. Sort of productive.

